# New labs, do these look low to you??



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

free T3 2.88 range (2.3-4.5)
free T4 .77 range (.58-1.64)
TSH .06 range (.03-4.2)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> free T3 2.88 range (2.3-4.5)
> free T4 .77 range (.58-1.64)
> TSH .06 range (.03-4.2)


Yes; both FREES are below the mid-range. What's going on? I don't see how you can have any energy. Do you?


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Nope, no energy, been super tired lately, more than usual..colder too, we have our heat set to 75 and I"m wearing my robe. :sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> Nope, no energy, been super tired lately, more than usual..colder too, we have our heat set to 75 and I"m wearing my robe. :sad0049:


Okay, so this is a new thread. I have to drag out some info. You are on thyroxine replacement? If so, what and how much?


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Here's my labs from July

tsh .05 (.30-4.20)
free t3 2.65 (2.30-4.50)
free t4 .54 (.58-1.64)

I think I was still on armour with these labs, with the new labs I am on a compounded t3/t4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> Here's my labs from July
> 
> tsh .05 (.30-4.20)
> free t3 2.65 (2.30-4.50)
> ...


Ah; coming back to me. I do like to have history in front of me.

What is the amount of your compounded dose? What is the ratio of T4 to T3 in your compounded?


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

it's 10 mcg T3 and 110 mcg T4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> it's 10 mcg T3 and 110 mcg T4


The ratio is supposed to be 4 to 1. Like 38 mcg. of T4 and 9 mcg. of T3 per grain. Armour is 4.22 to 1

I require 31 mcg. of T3 per day. I am 68 and really active but active for a 68 year old if you get my drift.

You can Google this ratio stuff.

http://www.custommedicine.com.au/thyroid/


----------

